# Moving on from a 996 Turbo



## DaveK (May 6, 2011)

Hi all

First time post on here so go easy please.

I currently have a 996 Turbo which I have owned for 5 years. It is slightly modified and currently produces around 520bhp. Whilst I love this car I have owned Porsches for 8 years and am now thinking of a change. The only car I can think off that will probably tick most of the boxes is the GT-R.

This thread is mainly aimed at those who have gone from 911 to GT-R but all opinions are welcome.

For those that have had a 911, what do you miss most about it if anything at all. What does the GT-R do better than the 911 and vice versa. Are running costs comparable to those of a 996 turbo (not cheap).

I can't afford a brand new GT-R but would imagine I could get a good example for around £50k. What sort of things should I be checking for on a used one?

All advice much appreciated.

thanks

Dave


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Dave,
I sold my 997 C2S to get a GTR 7 weeks ago. Ok the C2S is no 520bhp turbo but it's a 911 all the same. I have also owned a 996 Manthey GT3 and I can honestly say that the GTR is right up there with the GT3 as the 2 best cars I have ever owned (in fact I would say the GTR is the best). If you cobb tune the GTR, it is mind-blowing. With a y-pipe it makes a noise that a 911 turbo (and most other turbo cars for that matter) can only dream of.
The performance is crazy, it was quicker than my mates 430 Scuderia on a road trip in Europe last week and I had a go with a "big" bike late last night and above a "fairly reasonable speed", he could not keep up.
The only thing I miss slightly is the steering feel of a 911 - the GTR is fine but the sterring is a little numb in comparison. Other than that, there is no comparison between a 996 turbo and a GTR (or a 997 turbo IM0). Buy one, you will not be dissapointed (but if you buy it, cobb it) !!
Running costs - can't comment but I guess more because of the servicing - in the grand scheme of things, not worth worrying about.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

You'd probably get a more informed answer from those on the porsche forums who have moved from a GTR to a porsche


----------



## DaveK (May 6, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> You'd probably get a more informed answer from those on the porsche forums who have moved from a GTR to a porsche


Thanks Mike, I am a forum moderator on 911uk.com and have a feeling that I may get some stick over this. I have however cross posted to try and get a more balanced opinion.

Radical, the noise was one thing that let my car down, it was far too subdued. A 200 cell Cargraphic exhaust soon put an end to that. I was though warned at Silverstone the other month as they thought I was tripping the sensors at 105.3dB coming onto the pit straight.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Hi all
> 
> First time post on here so go easy please.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I have had a number of porsches and currently have a 996 tubo S Cab, also tuned to 500 bhp+.

Quite simply the GTR is much faster, handles better, has a nicer interior and is better equiped. It also has the advantage of being a much rarer sight on the road, and having a much larger boot and more practical back seats.

The porsche is great has the brand and style, but i think the GTR beats it in every department , except not as smooth at very low speeds, and 6 monthly servicing is a pain, though i think overall running costs are similar.

Hope that helps, answer is simple , have both !

Marc


----------



## After Eight (Feb 23, 2011)

I sold my 996 turbo tuned to about 480 bhp end of Feb to move to a GTR.
Performance seemed quite similar until I had a Cobb custom tune. Now it's noticably quicker (Need to have traction control in R mode).

Even though I tuned my 996 Turbo it never felt as quick as I expected, particually in 1st and 2nd gear. The GTR feels much stronger now in all gears.

For the size the 911 made clever use of interior space. Looked great from most angles apart from the front lights are now looking very dated.

The Y-pipe on the GTR makes a huge difference to sound and I try to find tunnels where ever I am! I had a sports exhaust with 100 cell cats on the 996 but still not as good as the GTR. (The Y-pipe should really be made standard).

I started to pay a lot out on replacement parts on the 996 (2003) radiators, AC radiators, turbo heat shields etc, all the bolts had rusted away on the exhaust manifold, it seemed to be an ongoing maintance once it got to 7 years old.

For the GTR all I have to worry about is services and tyres - so cheaper for me to run.

I love the far more modern interior and all the gizmos, the ability to change the damper, traction control, diff settings. The semi auto gearbox is pretty amazing too. I had a manual 996 and having had a C2 triptronic version too, the gearbox is light years ahead, but still you can have the contol of a manual box, best of both worlds.

It certainly takes much longer than a 30 minute test drive to appreciate all that the GTR offers, but I certainly don't look back. I don't know what could replace it but another GTR.

I was lucky to get a 2009 model with fresh rubber and 12 months tax, the only thing I miss is not having Sat Nav.

Cheers!


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

DaveK said:


> Thanks Mike, I am a forum moderator on 911uk.com and have a feeling that I may get some stick over this. I have however cross posted to try and get a more balanced opinion.
> 
> Radical, the noise was one thing that let my car down, it was far too subdued. A 200 cell Cargraphic exhaust soon put an end to that. I was though warned at Silverstone the other month as they thought I was tripping the sensors at 105.3dB coming onto the pit straight.


hi dave, i'm diddy_p from 911uk.com and posted a link in one of the forums to the 997/gtr forum wars race!

i've got a 993, have driven numerous 996's and 997's as well as numerous types of GTR (USDM, early JDM, UKDM) and must say that the GTR is the car i'll be getting next, and will keep the 993 too... 

the gtr just moves the game on in terms of dynamics so far which for me, is the reason i'd get one over a 997tt or 996tt.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

nothing beats a 997 2s for every day usage, yeah a gtr is quick, but its massive. It was funny the other day, in the 997 2s cab, roof down, baby in the back in seat, 3 adults, and a pram in the middle - must have been a right sight lol


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

After Eight said:


> the only thing I miss is not having Sat Nav.
> Cheers!



You can buy a navngo system installed on OEM screen. Works great.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ChristianR said:


> nothing beats a 997 2s for every day usage, yeah a gtr is quick, but its massive. It was funny the other day, in the 997 2s cab, roof down, baby in the back in seat, 3 adults, and a pram in the middle - must have been a right sight lol


1. You live in a place where all the roads are narrow, so while the GTR is massive, the roads are smaller.

2. Have you driven a GT-R yet? if you reply, the truth would be nice!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Thanks Mike, I am a forum moderator on 911uk.com and have a feeling that I may get some stick over this. I have however cross posted to try and get a more balanced opinion.
> 
> Radical, the noise was one thing that let my car down, it was far too subdued. A 200 cell Cargraphic exhaust soon put an end to that. I was though warned at Silverstone the other month as they thought I was tripping the sensors at 105.3dB coming onto the pit straight.


I wont give you any stick mate as I'm wanting to do the same as soon as poss. Although my current steer is only a standard 996 Turbo. Got some stick from my mates at Goodwood last week for wanting to make the move but can't wait to show them all up when it happens lol.

Good luck with the future purchase mate.

Jimbo


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Disagree about a c2s being a better every day car. I commute in my gtr from a bumpy lane start to a narrow b road to an a road and then the m1 (mix of all widths and surfaces). Bung it into auto and relax. I know it is a lot wider but doesn't feel it to drive, amazing how pointy they are for a big car. 911 clutches are so heavy it was starting to ruin my hip, can't believe how little I miss the manual........ As for the gtr/tuned 911 turbo performance, I was in wales a few weeks back and my mate has a 500bhp 996tt and my cob's gtr was soooooo much faster, he could not believe how much quicker.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tom, where do you get this magnum satnav from, how much ?? Just bought a bloody tom-tom .


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a 996 turbo X50 remapped to around 530hp also but have driven several GTRs. To my mind, the GTR is the better car in almost every way. The only two provisos for me are:

1) The gearbox (I prefer a manual regardless how many people tell me I shouldn't) and
2) The weight. The GTR is faster on most corners but you really feel the difference on tighter turns - something referred to on another thread here at the moment ( http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150655-easter-weekend-drive-fault-found.html ). The 911 is 200kg lighter and sometimes even clever electronics can't disguise the fact.

I will buy a GTR next - I've been waiting for tyre and brakes prices to fall and waiting to see how the warranty issues pan out. Everything seems to be going in the correct direction. Which brings me to a 3rd thing:a GTR will be more expensive to run. Have you compared brakes/tyres costs?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone can compare a 996 turbo to an older version skyline?
I'm looking at buying a 996 turbo coming from an R32 GTR...
The new GTR is a completely different animal, that's why I ask


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> Anyone can compare a 996 turbo to an older version skyline?
> I'm looking at buying a 996 turbo coming from an R32 GTR...
> The new GTR is a completely different animal, that's why I ask




No expirience of 996 turbo but if I was buying a skyline it would be a 32. A R32 to me is oldschool cool, where as a 996 turbo is a downs eyed 911. Arent there any other cars you fancy?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Hi all
> 
> First time post on here so go easy please.
> 
> ...


Do I know you?


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Dave,
had a 996TT X50 remapped to around 520-530ish for two years, from new.
I also currently have a 996GT3RS which I have also owned from new.

As a daily driver, there is no contest in my book, great car that the porker (TT) is it is no match in everyday use for the GTR, the jap just does everything better, many things much better.
Please don't be fooled by the hype into thinking that in standard form it's the ultimate track weapon, in standard form it certainly is not.

If it's a road car you're after, even the 997TT doesn't measure up to the GTR, I've driven several.

Only area it's a bit lacking in is "feel", it just goes about it's business soooooo efficiently :thumbsup:

Good luck :wavey:


----------

